# This site will keep you busy!



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before. I've never seen it.
http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a new one on me.. thanks for posting


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you&#128515; something to look at while football is on&#128545;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

New to me too. Some nice patterns. Thanks.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks...I am not going to count the time spent!!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

New to me too, thank you.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, there are so many patterns to look at it will takes weeks to get through them, thanks again, Tessa28


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

You're right! I could spend a lot of time here. Thanks for the link.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you its great x


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow, nice site! You are right--I'll be spending some time here plus bookmark it. It's like Ravelry but concentrating on FREE patterns and sorted by yarn type couldn't ask for more.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh boy, you are sooo right, I could spend all day on this site! I went to save it, and lo and behold, it was already bookmarked. I spent a half hour and found 6 patterns for my bucket list :roll: I know I will spend much time here, thanks for the link! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Raindancer...your Avatar is my very favorite one EVER!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is one of my go to sites for different yarns. They give patterns for the different types of yarn which gives you a good idea of what is good for what.


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you, will be busy.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

You are right, this site will keep me busy. I keep saying I don't need anymore patterns but I keep downloading. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was going to clean my home today but it may have to wait until tomorrow. Great site -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

So many cool patterns! Will I ever have enough time to do all that I want to??? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

My LYS stocks a lot of theses yarns, and I love them!! 
The patterns I've used from here have been great, and the crystal palace colors and textures are delightful!!
Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going to make myself another cup of coffee and enjoy myself on this site...thanks so much for sharing..


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the site.. I just spent a wonderful time in there looking at all the patterns..


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow! Great site! Thank you for posting.


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice site. Thanks for the post :thumbup:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks. I found the Fan Shawl appealing.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, lots to see.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Great site, thanks! I already found a shrug to knit ... shopping for yarn.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh my!!! Thank you!! This site will keep me occupied for my next three lifetimes LOL


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's new to me. Lots of very pretty useful patterns. Enough to keep me going for a lifetime !! Thanks so much.



iluvcabernet said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before. I've never seen it.
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Great site! Thanks so much for posting. Really like some of those patterns and haven't seen before.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Just checked out this site. Really like the way they have things listed!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link. Lots of nice patterns.


----------

